# Backing plates



## Le Chim (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm looking for a backing plate and found Meguiar's W68 and W66 at autogeek.net
Which backing plate do you prefer for Meguiar's Softbuff 2.0 pads (7") and a Makita 9227CB rotary?
:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not used those pads or rotary but the 3m backing plate is very good..


----------



## Le Chim (Mar 25, 2009)

I allready have a 3m backingplate and it's a very nice plate but it's 5". I need a 5,75" or 6" plate.
Meguiar's W66 and W68 are more expensive than Flexipad 6" plate. I wonder if these Meguiar's plates are better quality and improve polishing experience.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Le Chim said:


> I already have a 3m backing plate and it's a very nice plate but it's 5". I need a 5,75" or 6" plate.
> Meguiar's W66 and W68 are more expensive than Flexipad 6" plate. I wonder if these Meguiar's plates are better quality and improve polishing experience.


Well everyone's different in what they like and dislike, so I share with you two flexible backing plates that I love... and I will tend to choose one of these first before a rigid backing plate...

*Flexible Backing Plates for Rotary Buffers*

*Meguiar's W66 Solo Backing Plate* 


















More pictures and information in the link above...

:buffer:


----------



## Le Chim (Mar 25, 2009)

I ordered Meguiar's W66 plate yesterday.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Le Chim said:


> I ordered Meguiar's W66 plate yesterday.


I'm confident you'll love it...

:thumb:


----------



## Le Chim (Mar 25, 2009)

Mike Phillips said:


> I'm confident you'll love it...
> 
> :thumb:


You didn't say too much, Mike.:thumb:
Used it yesterday with the Makita and a Hex Logic Light cutting pad and it works great! W66 plate is soft and flexible which makes working with the rotary much easier. This BP isn't cheap but worth its price definitely. I can think of only one disadvantage. It lacks a centering hole which I think is necessary for centering pads. Especially (Meguiar's) wool pads need to be centered perfectly to work stable.


----------

